# 9mm p226 $



## marc (Dec 6, 2006)

I bought a 9mm 226 with the stl-900l light and laser from a co-worker for $500. I know this is a pretty good deal I was wondering what it's worth. The gun has less than 20 rds. through it. Thanks


----------



## walleye (Feb 4, 2011)

Buy it brand new for around 675.00, and that is not with laser sight. If the gun you bought is in like new condition, you got a good deal.


----------



## smokingaSIG (Feb 4, 2011)

I purchased a used 226 from a gun show and paid $500, so it sounds like you got one hell of a deal. Is your friend selling any more guns? :mrgreen:


----------



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

A brand new 226 should be at least $750. The light is MSRP for $215, and about $145 at some shops. That's a steal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice deal!


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*That's a great price!*

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------

